# Hyundai Debuts i-Blue Fuel Cell Concept Crossover



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Powered by a 100 kW electric engine and fuel cell stack, the i-Blue is capable of running more than 370 miles per refueling and achieves a maximum speed of more than 100 miles per hour.

More...


----------

